# what the best ribs to smoke?????/



## jrod62 (Jul 10, 2011)

I have some time to kill while the spare ribs are smoking . I cut them into St. Louis Ribs. Just wondering which ribs are the best to smoke. Pork , Beef (which i have never done yet.) spare ribs ? baby back ribs ??? .

"to many choices Sally"  love some feed back on this..

I have some N.Y. strip steak that i have been smoking for last 30 min. need to go get some grill marks on them to eat with some corn on the cob. will check back after lunch see what u all think on the ribs


----------



## meateater (Jul 10, 2011)

I love beef ribs but the ones my way are all bone no meat so I smoke Baby Backs the next best thing. Although Lamb is pretty darn good also.


----------



## tjohnson (Jul 10, 2011)

Dino Bones!

TJ


----------



## jrod62 (Jul 10, 2011)

meateater said:


> I love beef ribs but the ones my way are all bone no meat so I smoke Baby Backs the next best thing. Although Lamb is pretty darn good also.







TJohnson said:


> Dino Bones!
> 
> TJ


sound like i need to try some beef ribs next time.

thank for the info.


----------



## venture (Jul 10, 2011)

My favorites are any ribs you smoke and I eat.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## raptor700 (Jul 10, 2011)

Venture said:


> My favorites are any ribs you smoke and I eat.
> 
> Good luck and good smoking.


  I'm with you Merv


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 11, 2011)

Were kind of stuck on baby back's around here.


----------



## jjwdiver (Jul 11, 2011)

I like Baby Backs - seems a bit more pleasing to my guests as well.


----------



## flash (Jul 11, 2011)

Prime Rib Dino Bones !!


----------



## ecto1 (Jul 11, 2011)

I like beef ribs but spares are my favorite.  My wife used to only eat baby backs now she only wants spares.  St. Louis cut and memphis wet.


----------



## rbranstner (Jul 11, 2011)

My favorite ribs are any kind that I have in my freezer or fridge. I'm a fan of them all. I still have not made any Dino bones. I am slacking.


----------



## jrod62 (Jul 14, 2011)

Well i got a sign from smoking Gods today ! 
Check my e-mail today , this month newletter.
"Smoking beef back ribs"!!!!!!
Looks like im going "Dino bones " shopping tonight .
FLASH- the picture of the "prime rib Dino Bone " looks great!
That is on the must do list !!!!


----------



## alelover (Jul 14, 2011)

mammal


----------



## sunman76 (Jul 14, 2011)

looks great


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jul 14, 2011)

Jrod, Spares are the easiest(I do mine whole) ,but if you are a Beefeater,Dinos are great
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

   The Spares have more on them than Babys,and don't dry out as much.I'm a big boy and a skinny little old St.Louis or BBs just aren't enough,and besides I'm a little Boheimian in my eating;I like to get that good stuff between the cartilage at the top(they are cheaper too).

   All I do is rub them,put in a 220*f smoker for 6 hrs.(with NO PEEKING,and No Foiling).They come out with just enough tug to stay on the bone,yet tender and tasty
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.I don't even use sauce with or on them.The smoke flavor is all that is needed. 

   Have fun through the Summer and...


----------

